# Considering A Mini-Theme Game?



## lulz

I noticed that there are no games in sign-ups or pending right now.  I was thinking about running a mini-theme game.  It'll be based on the t.v show The Venture Brothers.  However in-depth knowledge will not be required to play the game at all.  It'll be a closed setup in which the players will not know the roles.

Would anyone be interested in playing such a game?


----------



## Wake

I'll play.

I do intend to run more games here. Work has been making it so that I can't do much else but work.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You would probably get a few players. I could @ people who have shown interest in the past if you like. Things are insanely busy right now due to the Holidays but I would probably sign up in Jan. or be a replacement if you started before then.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also PM Cereal_Killer for mod access to this site as well if you decide to do it.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm game. Brock Sampson kicks everyone's butt


----------



## tn5421

Depends on game size.


----------



## lulz

It's designed for 13 players, but I can easily edit it down to include fewer players.  I can edit it to include more but that's a bit more tricky.


----------

